# Der Angelwettbewerbsthread



## LordofFrog (19. Juni 2008)

Tach,

da es hier im Forum ja scheinbar einige Hobbyangler gibt mache ich mal diesen Thread auf.

Hier könnt ihr erzählen, was euch schon alles passiert ist, oder anderen Spielern Tips und Tricks verraten.


Der Angelwettbewerb findet jeden Sonntag im Schlingendorntal im Süden Azeroth statt. Jeder spieler, dessen Charakter angeln kann und den Mindestskill für Angeln im Schlingendorntal mitbringt. Der Wettbewerb beginnt um 14.00 Uhr und endet 16.00 Uhr. Die Fische können aber noch bis 18.00 Uhr bei Jang gleich neben dem Wettbewerbsveranstalter in Beutebucht. Erfahrungsgemäß haben die ersten Spieler nach ca. 25-30 min die 40 Fische 
zusammen.

Damit man seinem Glück ein wenig unter die Arme greifen kann, sollte man vorher noch ein paar Köder beim 
Angelbedarfshändler seines Vertauens kaufen.


*Köder:*

Helle Schmuckstücke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtkriecher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aquadynamischer Fischanlocker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Sachen, die man Gewinnen kann, wenn man als erster 40 Gesprenkelter Leckerfische geangelt hat und bei Riggle Barschfang in Beutebucht abgibt.


*Angelmeisterbelohnung*

Arkanitangel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

Angelhaken des Anglermeisters:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Desweiteren gibt es besondere Fische die man aus den Leckerfischschwärmen ziehen und dann beim Fischbot 5000 abgeben kann.

*Besondere Fische:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ------> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ------> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ------> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem gibt es noch einen grünen Streitkolben, der ebenfalls in den Leckerfischschwärmen gefunden werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ihr nicht das Glück hattet den Wettbewerb zu gewinnen oder einen der seltenen Fische zu angeln müsst ihr die Leckerfische nicht gleich wegwerfen, sondern könnt je 5 Stück bei Jang gegen Gold eintauschen.


*Tips & Tricks*

1.
Macht das Gasthaus in Beutebucht zu eurem Zuhause wärend der Wettbewerb läuft, den nichts ist ärgerlich als zu verlieren, weil man so weit laufen musste.

2.
Besorgt euch das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, um den Fischaufspürskill zu bekommen, mit dem ihr Schwärme auf der Minimap angezeigt bekommt.

3.
Seid schon einige Minuten vor Wettbewerbsbeginn im Schlingendorntal, um euch eine gute Ausgangsposition und somit viele Schwärme zu sichern.

4.
Niemals mit einem Anderen Angler um einen Spot streiten, da ihr deine dadurch Verluste macht. Reitet lieber weiter und sucht euch einen Spot, den ihr dann für euch alleine habt. Sollte ein weiterer Angler hinzustoßen, angelt noch zuende und sucht dann den Übernächsten, damit ihr wieder einen für euch allene habt.

5.
Finger weg von Spots die nur haöb sichtbar sind, da diese veruggt sind und ihr nur unnötig Zeit verliert.

6.
Auf PvP-Servern empfielt es sich ein paar Boddyguards mitzunehmen, da es oft Spieler der anderen Fraktion gibt, die ihren Kolegen einen Vorteil verschaffen will. Aber seid auch nett zu ihnen, und lasst sie in Ruhe angeln, den ihr wollt ja auch in Ruhe angeln können.

7.a
Wenn ihr auf der Minimap einen Schwarm ein paar meter weiter weg seht lauft anstatt zu Reiten, hierdurch lässt sich ebenfalls Zeit einsparen.

7.b
Besorgt euch für euer Angelequip Verzauberungen oder Schmuck, die eurer Lauf- und Reittempo erhöhen. 
z.B.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8.
Da es immer unfaire Spieler gibt, die einen den Spaß am Spiel vermiesen wollen, scheut euch nicht ein Ticket an einen GM zu schreiben. 
Beispiel: 





> ...beim letzten mal hat mich ein Taure mit seinem dicken Mount verfolgt und hat sich damit in jeden Schwarm vor mich gestellt und diesen komplett ausgefüllt , so daß es unmöglich war den Köder zu sehn / anzuklicken.



9.
Macht euch frei von jedem Einfluss, d.h. stellt den Chat aus, und flagt euch als <DND>, damit euch niemand stört, und ihr abgelenkt werdet.

10.
Die richtige Stellung ist entscheidend, stellt euch also nicht zu nah oder zu weit weg vom Spot. 
*Add ons*

FishingBuddy:

Curse.de

mit FishingBuddy bekommt ihr ein umfangreiches Angel Add on, dass euch viele Nützliche dinge anzeigt. 
z.B.: Zahl und Art der gefangegen Fische im aktuellen Gebiet, momentaner Angelskill, timer und Zähler für den Wettbewerb, oneclick Angelauswerfen

Outfitter:

Curse.de

Add on zum verwalten eures Equips und der verschiedenen Gears und das bequem per Knopfdruck, oder ganz automatisch beim Auf- und Abmounten. 




Ich hoffe dieser Thread gibt Angelanfängern einen Einblick in die Welt des Wettangelns.

last update:20.06.2008



So long LoF

und Petri Heil


----------



## Meredith (19. Juni 2008)

Weitere Tipps:
Ruhestein in die Beute Bucht legen und natürlich den Cooldown miteinberechnen.
Die Zeit ist durch den vorletzten Patch 2.3 auf ca. 20 Minuten gesenkt worden, da Angeln nun nur noch 20 Sekunden dauert und immer erfolgreich ist.
Das Fischradar funktioniert, das Buch dafür kann man in Kisten finden, die man wiederum in Wrackteilen angelt. Geht sehr schnell.

Denkt an alle Sachen, die euch schneller machen, es kommt auf Sekunden an. Der Köder wird daher - wenn überhaupt benötigt, Skill 275 reicht aus- um 13:59 Uhr angebracht.

Es empfiehlt sich, immer 1-2 Leute mitzunehmen, wenn man gewinnen will. Die suchen dann den Strand nach Fischschwärmen ab und wo gerade wie viele unterwegs sind. Bei PvP-Servern sind 3-4 zu empfehlen, so lässt die einige Konkurrenz "erledigen". Eure Helfer können auch ihre Angel in Fischschwärme tun und damit andere davon - psychologisch - abhalten.

Wenn man die anderen Fische angeln will, am Besten erst ab 15 Uhr versuchen, da ist es schon leerer und geht deutlich schneller. Chance ist so ca. 1%.

Equip vom Angel-Daily kann auch helfen, der Hut ist sogar besser, die Angelschnur etwas schlechter.

Als Angel lohnt sich die +20 Angel aus dem Quest in Shattrath, die +20 aus Desolace (Eisenangel) oder für Hordler die aus dem Hinterlandquest.


Habs bisher 3 mal versucht, beim ersten Mal hats geklappt und sogar die Angelschnur direkt dabei gehabt. Dafür etliche Male den Hut versucht, die Stiefel dafür schon 4 Mal :/

Petri Heil


----------



## Tja (20. Juni 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Weitere Tipps:
> Ruhestein in die Beute Bucht legen und natürlich den Cooldown miteinberechnen.
> Die Zeit ist durch den vorletzten Patch 2.3 auf ca. 20 Minuten gesenkt worden, da Angeln nun nur noch 20 Sekunden dauert und immer erfolgreich ist.
> Das Fischradar funktioniert, das Buch dafür kann man in Kisten finden, die man wiederum in Wrackteilen angelt. Geht sehr schnell.
> ...



Ganz wichtig ist es meiner Meinung nach auch, sich einen "eigenen Schwarm" zu suchen. Es macht nämlich überhaupt keinen Sinn, mit 2 - 3 anderen um die Wette zu angeln. Am besten man positioniert sich ganz im Norden, oder aber in der Mitte der Bucht.  Am Sonntag war ich um ein paar Fische zu langsam,
eventuell klappt es ja dieses Mal.

Die seltenen Fische sind im Prinzip reine Glückssache, eine Freundin von mir zog an einem Tag 2 heraus, ich 2x nicht einen einzigen. 

Wobei ich schon davon ausgehe, bis WotLK die gesamte Angelausrüstung zu haben.


----------



## michamonk (20. Juni 2008)

Auch hierbei gibts andere Spieler die einem den Spaß gern versaun, beim letzten mal hat mich ein Taure mit seinem dicken Mount verfolgt und hat sich damit in jeden Schwarm vor mich gestellt und diesen komplett ausgefüllt , so daß es unmöglich war den Köder zu sehn / anzuklicken.


----------



## Diamond1611 (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,

nur ne kurze Frage:

Muss ich, um an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können, vorher in BB eine Quest annehmen oder kann ich ab 14.00 Uhr einach an die Küste und losangeln?


----------



## Tja (20. Juni 2008)

Diamond1611 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur ne kurze Frage:
> 
> Muss ich, um an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können, vorher in BB eine Quest annehmen oder kann ich ab 14.00 Uhr einach an die Küste und losangeln?



Nein Du musst die Quest nicht annehmen. Grinkel gibt Dir lediglich einen Brief, welcher die Regeln, Dauer und ein paar Anweisungen enthält. Die Fische gibst Du ja in BB ab und das sind wöchentliche sich wiederholende "Quests".


----------



## LordofFrog (20. Juni 2008)

so hab mal aktuallisiert und ergänzt


----------



## Meredith (23. Juni 2008)

Was noch ratsam ist, ist eine spezielle Taskleiste bzw. Hotkeys einrichten.
Bei mir waren beim Angelwettbewerb immer Reiten und Angeln auf den besten Hotkeys, damit man bloß keine Sekunde verliert.

Außerdem gibt es Makro, mit denen man automatisch Köder anbringt. Jedoch braucht man beim Angelwettbewerb keinen Angelskill über 300, dann entkommt keiner mehr.

Die Hauptfrage ist ja auch, welcher Küstenabschnitt soll es sein?
Direkt im Süden der Beutebucht sind immer relativ viele Angler unterwegs, da kann es evtl. eng werden. Wenn man den Ruhestein aber gesetzt hat und noch etwas Zeit hat, lohnt es sich ganz in den Norden zu gehen, da sind eher weniger, weil viele zu faul sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Problem ist da nur, dass manchmal Mobs adden, hierfür und für eine bessere Suche lohnen sich 1-2 Freunde.

Außerdem hilfreich ist es, sich sowenig wie möglich ablenken zu lassen, also am Besten Gildenchat und ähnliches mal kurz ausschalten und im TS mit den Angelfreunden in einen Channel.

Zum Auswerfen empfiehlt sich, immer möglichst gerade in Richtung des Vorkommens zu stehen. Wohin die Angel geworfen wird ist zwar Zufall, aber die Chance auf das Vorkommen ist dadurch höher. Dazu noch einen Abstand, der nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang ist; ca. 5 Meter.

Daneben noch Addons ausschalten, die zu Laggs führen können. Der PC und manselbst brauch volle Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nice-to-know: Wenn man in einem Vorkommen mit jemand anderem angelt, dieser einen Fisch herauszieht und das Vorkommen verschwindet, kann beim eigenen Angeln kein Leckerfisch mehr drin sein, also sofort abbrechen. Meistens sind so 4-5 Fische pro Schwarm, wenn schon 4 gefischt wurden und ein anderer schon 10 Sekunden angelt => ab und zum nächsten.

Überlegt euch vorher, was ihr als Gewinn haben wollt. Wenn ihr euch den Gewinn aussuchen solltet und ein anderer gibt in der Zeit ab, kriegt ihr gar nichts. Die Angel lohnt sich natürlich am meisten für Hobbyangler, da sie mit Abstand die beste im Spiel ist. Das Schmuckstück hat für Druiden und Hexer sowieso keinen Sinn, da die im Wasser keine Atemprobleme haben.
Zum Elementare farmen in Nagrand oder Skettis lohnt es sich natürlich, aber was ist das schon im Vergleich zu +15/+10 Angeln im Vergleich zu den üblichen.

Petri Heil


----------



## LordofFrog (13. Juli 2008)

Heute war es mal wieder soweit, ich bin zum angeln ausgerückt, und habe nun schon zum 2ten mal gewonnen. beim letzten fisch habe ich sogar noch einen der besonderen art geangelt. nun darf ich das schwimm tronket und die angelrute mein eigen nennen und von mr behaupten (oder auch net), das ich gut bin^^.


----------



## Grimbartor (20. Juli 2008)

LordofFrog schrieb:


> Heute war es mal wieder soweit, ich bin zum angeln ausgerückt, und habe nun schon zum 2ten mal gewonnen. beim letzten fisch habe ich sogar noch einen der besonderen art geangelt. nun darf ich das schwimm tronket und die angelrute mein eigen nennen und von mr behaupten (oder auch net), das ich gut bin^^.



Na dann, GZ.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte heute mal mitmachen und kam und 16:00 Aber da ist es ja schon aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dann halt Nächste Woche. ^^


----------



## Fantersam (25. Juli 2008)

Angel ist finde ich eine sehr tolle nebenbeschäftigung , am meisten Spaß macht es ja in Wrackteilen zu Angeln , denn da gibts auch interessante Gegenstände drin zu finden
Alles Über Dr. Zwicky:

Was ist Dr. Zwicky? 

Dr. Zwicky (Mr. Pinchy) ist ein besonderer, angelbarer Krebs,der bei Benutzung verschiedene Effekte haben kann. 
Dr. Zwicky hat drei Aufladungen ("drei Wünsche"), nach jedem Benutzen muss man 2 Tage warten, bevor man Dr. Zwicky erneut benutzen kann. 
Unser Freund ist ein blaues Item und wird beim Aufheben gebunden. 
http://www.thottbot.com/?i=60299 


Was bringt mir Dr. Zwicky? 

Mögliche Ereignisse nach dem Benutzen von Dr. Zwicky: 
- "Benevolent Mr. Pinchy" [Die Übersetzungen sind mir leider noch nicht bekannt]: Ein nicht kontrollierbares non-elite Kampfpet (Lvl 70) spawnt, das den Benutzer einmalig für etwa 10 Minuten im Kampf unterstützt. 
- Der Benutzer bekommt eine Geschenkbox mit je 5 erstklassigen Mana- und Heiltränken 
- "Magical Crawdad Box": Der Benutzer bekommt ein permanentes Krebshaustierchen [wohooooo] 
- "Mr. Pinchy's Blessing": 2 stündiger +1200HP-Buff, der über den Tod hinaus anhält (= Fläschen der Titanen) 
- "Furious Mr. Pinchy": Ein wütender Lvl 70 non-elite Krebs greift den Benutzer an. Enthält kein Loot. 


Wo kann ich Dr. Zwicky angeln? 

Dr. Zwicky kann ausschließlich in den Wäldern von Terokkar geangelt werden, und zwar in Schwärmen (-> Kringeln) in drei Seen, die nur mit Hilfe eines Flugmounts erreicht werden können. 
Diese Seen heißen: See von Ere'Noru (direkt südöstlich von Allerias Feste) , Jorunesee (nordwestlich von Allerias Feste) und Schattenwindsee (im Südosten der Wälder von Terokkar). 
Dr. Zwicky ist sehr selten! 

Welche Voraussetzungen brauche ich, um Dr. Zwicky zu fangen? 

Du musst fliegen können, d.h. ein Lvl 68 Druide mit Fluggestalt sein oder Lvl 70 sein und ein Flugmount besitzen. 
Um deine Rute überhaupt dort auswerfen zu können, brauchst du einen Angelskill von 430. 
Jedoch gilt: Je höher der Angelskill, desto geringer wird die Chance, dass etwas entkommt.


----------



## Meredith (10. August 2008)

Um dort effektiv zu angeln brauch man 500+, also Skill von 375, die +20 Angel und einen +100 Köder, die es ja durch das Daily nachgeworfen gibt.
Außerdem wären noch +5 Angelitems vom Wettbewerb oder Daily zu empfehlen.

Die Schwärme heißen Hochladnmischschwarm oder so, die wo man die Flusskrebse angeln kann. Respawnzeit ist relativ hoch, so 1-2 Stunden, aber einige Schwärme spawnen erst, wenn andere leergefischt wurden. Die Route sollte daher auf dem Weg von Shattrath richtung Skettis anschließend zurückgeflogen werden, um zu sehen, ob noch neue da sind.


----------



## Boomslang (27. August 2008)

Haaaa hier sind Artgenossen  /winken   :-)
Und Suppi Erklärung im 1. Beitrag TOP !!!

Bin auch begeisterter Angler in WoW.... Diese Leidenschaft wird nicht gerade von vielen geteilt hehe. Aber der Contest ist für mich fast ganz durch und der Ruf bei fast jeder sinnvollen Fraktion auf max, da ist angeln doch ne suppi Abwechslung  :-)

Was mir noch fehlt ist Dr Zwicky und die Angelschnur. Den Rest hab ich schon alles. Wär mal suppi wenns hier Erweiterungen gäbe. Bin mal auf Lichking gespannt was da auf uns Petrijünger zukommt  ;-)

Wenns jemand Interessiert, ich hab auch schon ein paar Erweiterungsvorschläge ins offizielel WoW Forum geschrieben :
(Link : http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...6761&sid=3)


.....Habe den Contest schon mehrmals gewonnen und würde mich über weitere Belohnungen freuen.. Angeln ist zwar Geschmacksache, abermir macht das rießen Spass ^^

Vorschläge meinerseits als Belohnungen für den Sieger :
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Ein Spaten um Köder / Würmer auszugraben und somit nicht mehr auf Ingi-Köder angewiesen sein. Könnten ja auch seelengebunden sein.

- Ein Angelboot mit 30er Mount Speed zum auf dem Wasser rumshippern inkl Beifahrer Sitz

- Eine Fischtasche - vergleichbar mit Bergbau oder Kräutertasche und co. wo eben viele Fischis reinpassen.

- Angelstuhl mit Angelschirm, vergleichbar mit dem Lootkarten Set.

- Evtl auch einen Titel wer 10 mal den Angel-Wettbewerg bewonnen hat...

etc.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das ganze hilft den Angelcontest bisschen anzukurbeln und macht ihn auch interessanter finde ich...


----------



## LordofFrog (30. August 2008)

Boomslang schrieb:


> - Evtl auch einen Titel wer 10 mal den Angel-Wettbewerg bewonnen hat...



wird es dann wohl bei den achievments geben, wer schon wie oft gewonnen hat.


----------

